# Best Sense ROM?



## xxtsxx

I just received a replacement phone, and so I was wondering what ROM and kernel combination you would recommend? I would prefer a sense 3.5 rom, but a sense 3 rom is just fine. I was running newts incredible 2 hd and I loved it, although it started to get horrible battery life but i think that was due to the phone itself. I might go back to that, but i would like to see some opinions on some fresh roms


----------



## Liarsenic

From what I've been reading lately some of the newer 3.5 roms have some bugs and stuff that still need ironing out. I ran mikrunny for a while too and I couldn't get ppast the terrible battery life either. I also ran skyraider Zeus for a while which had terrible battery life. So far from what I have seen is 3.5 roms just don't seem to have good battery life. 
I'm probably wrong about that though. I've had good success with condemnedsouls sabotage sense Rom with drellisdees kernel #21 running undervolted.
Sent from my Sabotaged Droid Incredible 2.


----------



## olinger

xxtsxx said:


> I just received a replacement phone, and so I was wondering what ROM and kernel combination you would recommend? I would prefer a sense 3.5 rom, but a sense 3 rom is just fine. I was running newts incredible 2 hd and I loved it, although it started to get horrible battery life but i think that was due to the phone itself. I might go back to that, but i would like to see some opinions on some fresh roms


Try Skyraiders Zues rom. Smooth as can be and I can almost get two days out of it. It's not Sense 3.5, but like you, I didn't have much luck with 3.5 sense roms. Guess my phone hates them


----------



## iball99

Personally, I'm a fan of Virtuous ROMs. I've been using Unity (Sense 3.0) for a while now with no major complaints. Battery life seems better than stock from my experience.


----------



## McSplatt

IM getting crazy good battery life on mikrunny. 2days moderate use, 10 hours streaming music all day on top of moderate use.

Sent from my Miktasticized Newtronic Dinc2


----------



## jeremytn86

Were too bored here commenting on stuff from Jan lol. Come on ics source...

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------

